# Fische verenden nach Unglück auf A96 - Peta fordert Denkmal!



## Forelle74 (28. April 2022)

Was soll man davon halten.
Einfach ignorieren.

Was ich mir denke schreibe ich hier lieber nicht.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. April 2022)

Habe davon in unserer Lokalzeitung gelesen. Memmingen ist quasi gleich um die Ecke. 

Den Fischertag kann man jetzt nicht absagen. Da hat doch erst kürzlich eine Dame erfolgreich geklagt, dass künftig auch Frauen an dem traditionellen Wettbewerb teilnehmen dürfen. 

Was die Fische betrifft: klar ist es unschön, was da passiert ist. Ich hoffe, der Fahrer wird gefunden und zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Da muss sich die Polizei nur bei den umliegenden Vereinen und Fischzüchtern umhören. Wer würde sonst mit Fässern voller Fische durch die Gegend fahren!? Hat Petra so ein Mahnmal eigentlich auch bei allen anderen Unfällen mit Schweine- und Hühnertransportern gefordert? Wenn nicht, finde ich das ganz schön rassistisch.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. April 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Daraufhin fordert die Tierrechtsorganisation Peta den Oberbürgermeister von Memmingen, Manfred Schilder, auf, eine Gedenktafel für die verendeten Fische am Unglücksort zu


Hm, allein für so eine Aussage sollte man über eine Zwangseinweisung der verantwortlichen Person nachdenken


----------



## Ukel (28. April 2022)

Mit solchen Forderungen setzt sich P€ta doch selber ein "Denk-mal-nach"


----------



## Astacus74 (28. April 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Was soll man davon halten.
> Einfach ignorieren.
> 
> Was ich mir denke schreibe ich hier lieber nicht.



Es ist alles gesagt 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2022)

Clevere Aktion, witzig, mit Pointe, generiert positive Aufmerksamkeit bei der Peta-Zielgruppe. Ich muss immer
noch um über ihre witzige Pressemeldungen über die geforderte Umbennenung von Fischen im Allgäu in
Wandern im Allgäu schmunzeln, oder als sie Games Workshop dazu aufgefordert haben ihre Ork-Fantasy.Miniaturen
nicht mehr mit Fellkleidung zu gestalten.

Ich war heut übrigens im Rewe-Supermarkt. Irgendwann wurde das Musikgedudel durch Werbung unterbrochen,
FIrma Rewe brüstete sich mit ihrem großen Angebot an veganen Produkten und erwähnte stolz, das sie von
"der Tierrechtsorganisation Peta" dafür mit dem "vegan food award 2021" ausgezeichnet worden ist.

Peta ist also im Mainstream immer noch ausreichend positiv besetzt um mit ihnen Werbung machen zu können.


Oh, und Peta-unabhängig: Boah, wäre ich sauer, wenn mir auf der Autobahn bei 80 oder 100 Sachen son zentnerschweres Forellenfass
durch die WIndschutzscheibe vor die Glocke fliegt, nur weil irgendein Genie das nicht richtig auf seinem Pritschenwagen
festgezurrt hatte.


----------



## rippi (28. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich war heut übrigens im Rewe-Supermarkt. Irgendwann wurde das Musikgedudel durch Werbung unterbrochen,
> FIrma Rewe brüstete sich mit ihrem großen Angebot an veganen Produkten und erwähnte stolz, das sie von
> "der Tierrechtsorganisation Peta" dafür mit dem "vegan food award 2021" ausgezeichnet worden ist.


Ich hoffe du hast eine Szene gemacht und mit Boykott gedroht?


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast eine Szene gemacht und mit Boykott gedroht?


Fast. Ich habe eine unmotivierte dickpoige Praktikantin 10min durch den Laden gescheucht, weil ich angeblich die Polenta nicht finden konnte (Ich wusste genau wo sie steht). Ansonsten habe ich erhebliche Mengen Frühstücksfleisch, Sandwichtoast, Büchsenmais sowie mehrere Gläser Curry gekauft. Ich verzichte bewußt auf vegane Köder.


----------



## Seele (28. April 2022)

Einfach nur skurril, erschreckend und lustig zugleich....


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. April 2022)

27 Tage zu spät diese Meldung


----------



## Verstrahlt (29. April 2022)

Ähm.... Ja....
Hier sieht man was mit euren Gehirnen passiert wenn ihr keine Tiere Esst....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (29. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ähm.... Ja....
> Hier sieht man was mit euren Gehirnen passiert wenn ihr keine Tiere Esst....


Du meinst, "da", nicht "hier" - hoffe ich zumindest!


----------



## crisis (29. April 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Du meinst, "da", nicht "hier" - hoffe ich zumindest!


Tja, Präpositionen sind Fettnäpfchen ohne Ende.

Wenn Rewe jetzt tatsächlich Werbung für Pet*R*a macht muss ich mein Einkaufsverhalten ändern. Bin im Übrigen für die Idee eines Denk- oder Mahnmales. Sollte draufstehen: 'Zum Gedenken an hunderttausende Gehirne, die täglich durch Peta's Vollwäsche sterben. Bitte nehmen Sie Peta-Jünger auf Ihren Speiseplan.'


----------



## thanatos (29. April 2022)

ich finde es im Ansatz als gute Idee - ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen - 25% Aufschlag auf 
vegane Produkte für die Errichtung von Stelen für jeden auf der Autobahn verunglückten Fisch .
Vielleicht würde es bei den armen Kranken mal ein Denkimpuls erzeugen -
mein lieber crisis- die Gehirne sind nicht tot - nur in ihrer Funktion gestört - denken nicht möglich


----------



## Nelearts (29. April 2022)

Tja, dann sollte Peta mal langsam gegen Wladimir P. vorgehen. Oder sind Menschen keine Lebewesen?
Nelearts


----------



## Nelearts (29. April 2022)

Manche sind halt mittlerweile dermaßen "Neue Medien gestört", die haben den Kapierschutz 3.11 installiert.
Da geht nix mehr durch.


----------



## crisis (29. April 2022)

Meine allererste Langspielplatte war 'Face Value' von Phil Collins. Es bricht mein Herz, dass er diesen infantilen Yuppies jedes Jahr hunderttausende Euronen bzw. Franken überweist . Wohl seiner alkoholbasierten Demenz geschuldet. Lieber Phil, ich hoffe Du bekommst nicht allzu viel davon mit.


----------



## Minimax (29. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen - 25% Aufschlag auf
> vegane Produkte für die Errichtung von Stelen für jeden auf der Autobahn verunglückten Fisch .


Ich gebe Dir recht, das würde klappen: Das (ich glaube ungeschützte) 'Vegan-Siegel' in Verbindung mit cleverer Verpackung ist die Lizenz zum Gelddrucken, völlig egal welche seit jeher veganen Grundnahrungsmittel oder eben überwürzte Chemieabfälle enthalten sind.

Ich glaube das die ganzen Siegelchen und Abzeichen und Beteuerungen auf den packpapierbraunen Verpackungen mit Grüner Schrift (und schön 2-3 Lagen Alufolie und Plastik drunter, schliesslich muss das Zeugs ja auch bis 2424 haltbar sein) eine clevere Umwertung geschafft haben.
Von einem Lebensmittel oder meinetwegen einem Genussmittel hin zu einem ökonomischen Statussymbol (seht her, den Aufschlag Zahl ich gern) und einem moralischen Statement: Ich esse öko und vegan (ganze egal welche mod.-stärke-Pampe drinsteckt), also bin ich ein Besserer Mensch.
Das ist genial: W_ir haben den essbaren Ablassbrief erfunden!_

Damit meine ich nicht gute, frische, regionale Produkte: Die gibt es, die brauchen aber eben auch Zeit und Können am Herd, im Gegensatz zu diesem Mist, für den wirklich jeder Preis verlangt werden kann. Ist auch kein neues 'heutzutage' Phänomen: In den 50er z.B. war es für den Sozialstatus eines Haushalts nicht unwichtig, wie oft Fleisch auf den Tisch kam.

Hg
Mini


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. April 2022)

Kann Petra ja machen
die haben doch Geld
aber bitte immer mit der roten Kerze

&
mal die Sehenswürdigkeit 
Putzen
Im Sommer 1997 wurde etwa 60 Meter vom Meer entfernt der Jimi Hendrix Gedenkstein aufgestellt. Den 6,5 Tonnen schweren Findling zieren eine Fender-Gitarre und die Inschrift „Jimi Hendrix, Fehmarn, Love and Peace Festival

SWEET PETRA macht das doch.


----------



## Fruehling (30. April 2022)

Obwohl sich eine vegane Offensive durchaus schön lesen kann... 

Uhus, Störche, Wiedehöpfe
kommen mir nicht in die Töpfe.
Spinnen, Kakerlaken, Zecken
sollen niemandem mehr schmecken.
Tintenfisch und Mantarochen
sollst Du ehren und nicht kochen!
Orang-Utans und Primaten
darfst Du streicheln, niemals braten!
Siehst Du eine Taube trudeln:
Laß sie leben. Komm! Iß Nudeln!


----------



## Mefospezialist (2. Mai 2022)

Ich würde nur zu gerne Mäuschen spielen und einfach mal bei allen Mitgliedern dieser Organisation in den Kühlschrank sehen oder bei Restaurantbesuchen zuschauen. 

Ist vermutlich ähnlich wie bei den glorreichen Politikern, welche sich mit dem dicken A8 um die Ecke absetzen lassen um die letzten 150 Meter mit dem Rad zu fahren


----------



## crisis (3. Mai 2022)

@ mefospezialist, ich denke das sind zumeist echte Überzeugungstäter. Was ich ok fände, wäre da nicht viel zu oft dieser Bekehrungswahn, dass doch gefälligst alle genau so leben sollen. Stell Dir vor, wir würden uns zum Ziel setzen, dass alle Menschen angeln *müssen*. Wäre natürlich nicht in unserem Sinne.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Ich würde nur zu gerne Mäuschen spielen und einfach mal bei allen Mitgliedern dieser Organisation in den Kühlschrank sehen oder bei Restaurantbesuchen zuschauen.


Ich habe mal irgendwann einen Filmbeitrag gesehen, wo sie ihre Zentrale vorgestellt haben.
Zu sehen war, dass dort mehrere Hunde rumliefen, wo ich mich natürlich gefragt habe, ob die armen Viecher nun auch Vegan ernährt werden?
Zudem spricht dies dafür, dass sie selbst auch nicht so konsequent sind und auf Haustierhaltung verzichten!

Jürgen


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (3. Mai 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zu sehen war, dass dort mehrere Hunde rumliefen, wo ich mich natürlich gefragt habe, ob die armen Viecher nun auch Vegan ernährt werden?


Tatsächlich gibt es Hundehalter, die ihre Hunde fleischlos ernähren. In Haustierforen gibt es seitenlange Diskussionen darüber. Ich halte diese Form der Ernährung schlicht für unnatürlich. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es die Verfechter des Barfens (dabei wird der Hund ausschließlich mit Frischfleisch ernährt). Kann man machen, ist aber sehr aufwändig und geht auch ordentlich ins Geld.

Ich setze von Anfang an auf Trockenfutter, gemischt mit geriebener Karotte oder Eigelb. Ab und an gibt es auch mal ein Stück Frischfleisch.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Tatsächlich gibt es Hundehalter, die ihre Hunde fleischlos ernähren. In Haustierforen gibt es seitenlange Diskussionen darüber. Ich halte diese Form der Ernährung schlicht für unnatürlich.


Es sind natürlich fast nur Hundehalterinnen, die so bescheuert sind!
Unnatürlich ist gut, dass ist Tierquälerei!
Zum Thema Barfen, ich hatte mehrere Hunde die allesamt in meiner Werkstatt aufgewachsen sind und fast auschließlich Wildabfälle gefressen haben, die dort in großen Mengen anfielen.
Ansonsten gab es jede Woche einen Pansen vom Metzger, als aber der Trend zum Barfen anfing und noch andere Leute beim Metzger anfragten wegen Pansen, wollte dieser dann richtig Geld dafür, zuvor Abfall!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Ich setze von Anfang an auf Trockenfutter, gemischt mit geriebener Karotte oder Eigelb. Ab und an gibt es auch mal ein Stück Frischfleisch.


Ein Tipp von mir, 1-2x die Woche eine Dose Ölsardinen mit ins Trockenfutter, dass rutscht dann besser und meine Hunde haben es geliebt!
Sowieso Trockenfutter immer nass verfüttern, einen Schuss warmes Wasser und kurz stehen lassen, damit das Futter Zeit hat zu quellen.
Ansonsten, also beim trocken füttern, droht besonders bei großenen Hunden die Gefahr einer Magendrehung!

Jürgen


----------



## sebwu (3. Mai 2022)

ein stammtisch ist immer noch ein stammtisch, egal ob jetzt peta oder ab


----------

